

Common obstacles when working with Quantified Self APIs - ejain
http://quantifiedself.com/2013/06/apis-what-are-the-common-obstacles/

======
agaricusgw
Today I had another interesting conversation with a person who is starting a
company to unite diverse Quantified Self data streams into a simple, useful
API. I was encouraged and discouraged at the same time. This is obviously
needed. But there are some serious technical challenges that are invisible
when these ideas are pitched and funded, but cause big problems later. These
include: lack of insight into way derivation of end point data is achieved in
various personal data systems, naivety about dependence on device makers /
servie providers maintaining API stability; and, underestimation of the
challenge of responding to API calls quickly and efficiently enough to support
the app "ecosystem" that is typically envisioned. A bit more realistic dialog
about these issues would help everybody.

